# Talon Grips



## Kraut783 (Jan 6, 2018)

I don't like to add aftermarket grips to my guns, and don't like doing the stippling thing.  But, thought I would give Talon Grips a chance. I put them on my G43 about a month ago, easy to put on, so far they have been durable and "grippy"...even during cold temps.  For those looking for a grip option....worth the 20 bucks to try them out.

TALON Grips


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2018)

Those actually look pretty good. I'm not a grip man, generally. I have combat grips for my 1911 but prefer the feel of the traditional walnut.

Did you not like the original 43 grips? Do you like the Talons better?


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 7, 2018)

The regular G43 grip feels pretty good, but did notice in cold weather it felt a bit slick...lack of friction feel.  So far I like the Talons much better.....we shall see how durable they are.

Really easy to put on.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice. Rog that, you don't want "slick."


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2018)

I don't know if these are Talon, but I bought them when I got my CZ-75.  This is an older pic, I have them on the front strap as well.  They were a lot more than $20 though.  Maybe I got taken by the guy at the gun store, but I can shoot the F out of this gun, so I guess I don't care.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm all about whatever helps you be deadlier, whatever it takes to reach that Zen between you and the firearm.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 7, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I don't know if these are Talon, but I bought them when I got my CZ-75.  This is an older pic, I have them on the front strap as well.  They were a lot more than $20 though.  Maybe I got taken by the guy at the gun store, but I can shoot the F out of this gun, so I guess I don't care.
> 
> View attachment 20844



I like the CZ-75 a lot. Talon grips are just tape that you put on your existing grips. it looks like you actually replaced the existing grips, Right?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2018)

Topkick said:


> it looks like you actually replaced the existing grips, Right?



I did. Now that you remind me, the tape came with the grips.


----------



## sah2117 (Jan 7, 2018)

@Kraut783, may I ask why you prefer Talon Grips over stippling your weapon? This is genuine curiosity from someone who doesn't know a lot about either option. I am not trying to argue one over the other. 

If this is the appropriate place, and without trying to hijack @Kraut783's thread, I would also like to know other member's opinions on stippling versus something like Talon Grips.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 7, 2018)

sah2117 said:


> @Kraut783, may I ask why you prefer Talon Grips over stippling your weapon? This is genuine curiosity from someone who doesn't know a lot about either option. I am not trying to argue one over the other.
> 
> If this is the appropriate place, and without trying to hijack @Kraut783's thread, I would also like to know other member's opinions on stippling versus something like Talon Grips.



I think it's personal preference. I think Glocks are great guns but don't care for the squarish grip. Stippling helps takes the edges down and makes it comfortable to my hand. I also have a SW shield and I prefer just Talon grips on that.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 7, 2018)

I gave my son my Glock 26 a couple of years ago. I saw it the other day and he had Talons on it. He said he wanted to try them out and I found that I really liked them. He has since put them on his 43 as well. I don't usually put any types of grips on any of my Glocks, but should I decide to...I will go with the Talons. They are extremely comfortable and like mentioned earlier...they are "grippy" while not being uncomfortable in any way.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 7, 2018)

sah2117 said:


> @Kraut783, may I ask why you prefer Talon Grips over stippling your weapon? This is genuine curiosity from someone who doesn't know a lot about either option. I am not trying to argue one over the other.
> 
> If this is the appropriate place, and without trying to hijack @Kraut783's thread, I would also like to know other member's opinions on stippling versus something like Talon Grips.



No worries with hijacking.

I do think stippling is very neat and I have seen some great work.  Personally and IMHO only....I don't like the idea of messing with the structure and frame of the gun....I somehow feel it could weaken it, not that there has been any reporting or warnings of that happening.

With the applied grips out there, like Talon, you can always remove them. Once the stippling is done, no going back.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 7, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> No worries with hijacking.
> 
> I do think stippling is very neat and I have seen some great work.  Personally and IMHO only....I don't like the idea of messing with the structure and frame of the gun....I somehow feel it could weaken it, not that there has been any reporting or warnings of that happening.
> 
> With the applied grips out there, like Talon, you can always remove them. Once the stippling is done, no going back.



Great point. I too have concerns about how much should be removed from the gun when it's stippled.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 7, 2018)

I have used Talons on both my Glock 19 and Sig 320. I like them but after a while, they start to slip a little and that makes me nervous. I took em off of my G19 but kept em on my 320. I would like to have a stipple job by Agency Arms or something like that but for the price, Talons are great. I tried the sand paper. I think for conceal carry, not so good. I appendix, with a wife beater on, it tears the wife beater up, actually, tore a hole in it, rubbed me raw. I used the rubber Talons, great, no issues. Sand paper work better for grip obviously and I know a few cops in my AO that use the sand paper for their duty guns. 

M.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 8, 2018)

I have the rubbery ones on a Glock 19 and they've held up fairly well.  However, here's what Talon grips look like on a duty gun that gets shot a lot (these are the sandpaper grips).  I had to replace them a lot earlier than I thought I would.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 8, 2018)

But....are they still grippy?


----------



## policemedic (Jan 8, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> But....are they still grippy?



Actually, yes. Not as much as when they were new, but better than factory. For $20 bucks, I didn’t cry about replacing them. It’s a good solution for a department gun that you can’t permanently modify.


----------

